# Panic Level?



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

Is there a panic level for your cigar collection? Is there a number of boxes under which you will never let your humidor fall below?


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

For me, I panic at 300 cigars. If by some wild chance the Embargo is lifted and a Cuban Boom hits the states, I want to be able to smoke at least one good cigar a week for five years.


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

Lamar said:


> For me, I panic at 300 cigars. If by some wild chance the Embargo is lifted and a Cuban Boom hits the states, I want to be able to smoke at least one good cigar a week for five years.


Well I had really never thought about it, but if I use the methodology you have I guess I would panic at about 3,650, as I would like to have at least one good cigar a day for 10 years! LMAO


----------



## WACigar (Feb 17, 2003)

I'm just happy I can afford to have any cigars in my humidor! I doubt I'd panic until zero.


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

WACigar said:


> I'm just happy I can afford to have any cigars in my humidor! I doubt I'd panic until zero.


Ditto!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hn


----------



## miketafc (Dec 7, 2003)

These days I'm just happy to be alive to smoke em.


----------



## LastClick (Jan 2, 2005)

I 2nd Mr. C's Ditto!!


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

I"m like the others here....but as long as I have something to choose from but even if I don't I know can just go get something from the shop!!!


----------



## P-Town Smokes (Jan 7, 2005)

Box of 20 to 25 and I start getting nervous, I'm getting low, better order a box, I try to let them rest a month but after that there fair game :gn


----------



## kamikaiguy (Feb 18, 2004)

I needat least 150 smokes aroud or I'm nervous.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i haven't thought of this before. my stash is so small, if i were to think about it, i'd panic right now.
i'd love to have a humidor as big as yours, chock full of nice cigars... then i'd probably give it some thought, but, i don't...


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

I'm trying to keep my humidor stocked with at least a dozen. That way I can let some sit longer if necessary and have a decent variety on hand for different moods.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

If I get below 300 it's time to click the order button!


----------



## TheSmokingHiker (Jan 11, 2005)

I panic when it gets in the negatives.


----------



## cookieboy364 (Jan 25, 2005)

I can usually keep a pretty good stock but get real panicky if I get below one box of ISOM's


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

Since I have a total of 7 cigars I couldnt say but it would probably right when i light that last one.


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

TheSmokingHiker said:


> I panic when it gets in the negatives.


Very funny. How could you have negatives in cigars. Are you going to order once you get to - 3 cigars. How did -1 taste like?  Sorry I couldn't resist brother. Love ya!


----------



## FunkyPorcini (Jan 13, 2005)

2
1 to smoke
1 for someone to smoke with me


----------



## Cartierusm (Jan 25, 2005)

My panic level is zero. I smoke so much that i can have 3 new boxes in and in no time they are gone. I've always made a mid-year resolution to buy at least a box a month, once my stock was high. But that never worked. It just seems I never had enough time to research and buy something new every month. Now I'm restocking to about 15 boxes and will definately buy at least 1 box every month. But when I'm at zero it sucks to go to the local shop and spend $10.95 on a cigar I know is no more than $4.50 on line. The prices here are very high, granted cost of living is high and the rent for the shop is outrageous...


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

my panic level is Zero. cant buy by the box, so i make it on singles, and go saving them so i just keep a small amount here but try not to get to zero.


----------



## morningsmiler (Jan 1, 2005)

I try to not to get too far below 30 or so, not counting the 6 Avo 75th Anniversarys I am aging to mark the signifigant points(wedding, college grad. etc.) in my daughter's life...she's 10.


----------



## The Dutch (Apr 5, 2004)

As far as *panic* goes.... I panic on a cigar by cigar basis.
I'd say I panic when I only have five of a particular cigar that I enjoy left.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

Haven't reached that level yet. It seems to constantly crawl in the other direction...


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

Since I only smoke in the sunner months and try to keep it to one or two a week I only go through about a 30 a year. I like to let my sticks rest for at least a year.. So If I get below 60 I need to order some 5'ers.. I usally try to buy in the winter so then they can have a little extra time to rest.. 

I have a "Brew for Stogie" program going with my frineds... They bring a 6 pack and I give them a good cigar.. Works out very nicely.


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

Brandon said:


> Haven't reached that level yet. It seems to constantly crawl in the other direction...


Yeah, but all I ever hear from you is "I'm not buying anything for a while" LMFAO


----------



## CgarWyzrd (Jun 20, 2004)

I would have to say I get a little anxious when the count falls below 20 or 25 boxes. 

I smoke a LOT of cigars

:w


----------



## singlguy9 (Dec 9, 2004)

If I get to the point where I can easily count them in 15-20 minutes, it's time to get some more. I like to go through my cigars once in a while and stumble onto things I forgot I had.


----------



## TheSmokingHiker (Jan 11, 2005)

aahagel said:


> Since I only smoke in the sunner months and try to keep it to one or two a week I only go through about a 30 a year. I like to let my sticks rest for at least a year.. So If I get below 60 I need to order some 5'ers.. I usally try to buy in the winter so then they can have a little extra time to rest..
> 
> I have a "Brew for Stogie" program going with my frineds... They bring a 6 pack and I give them a good cigar.. Works out very nicely.


I dont know if I could/would ever do that, but that is a cool system you have.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

I panic when UPS arrives and I have to figure out how to fit more cigars into the humi. I have used this forum to divert my attention from the online cigar sales sites. I think I'm plus 60 or so for January which is an improvement over previous months. I smoke about 90 cigars a month and prior to January had been buying a couple hundred a month.

The real panic is when the wife opens the credit card bill.

:w


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

I start to panic when I'm below 2 boxes of domestics and below 1.5 boxes of ISOM's. I'm sure that pretty soon that stat will change as I'm not only the Post Whore but I've also become an ISOM Whore 


Sex for Stogies?? Anyone???? Anyone???? :r


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Sex for Stogies?? Anyone???? Anyone???? :r


Your barking up the wrong tree :r

Better talk to your better half about that


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Well ya know Coppertop, the word "Whore" implies that I would probably bark up every tree I came across. That would include yours :r

What can I say? When you're a slut, you're a slut.... but when you're a whore you're getting paid :r


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

For me, every time I have money I get panicky simply because the price never goes down, only up, the cigars don't get younger, only aged, and sooner or later, someone is going to die/wise up, and the whole embargo will go up in smoke and there will be very little for an "early adopter" to do but fight the masses to get his boxes delivered on time and of quality. So when I have money, I just order 3 boxes and toss 'em in the cooler (carefully). I am in a panic 24/7. But of the cigars I like ALOT, shorts, BPC's, Monte2's, I am never without at least 75. When I break the seal on the first box of 3 left, I am thinking about what to do next. Which reminds me, I only have 40 RyJ Cd3's left. Way too low.


----------

